# Newts in garden



## CarlaMk1 (May 24, 2010)

My little sister has just told me she has found 2 newts in the garden and she has picked them up because the dogs were out. We used to have loads but have not seen any for a few years.

After work i'll be going down, just wondering what kind of area would be best to put them back because the only pond i no of in my street is my next door neighbours but they also have dogs. We have grass field behind our garden, and there is a brook but its a few streets away - would that be ok or too far from where found?

Any help would be appreciated. Also, don't they hibernate?

Here's a pic too


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

They are Smooths or Palmates, at this time of year they'll be looking for somewhere to hide away for the winter and don't need to be near water, try not to move them too far from where they were found but find them a nice rock pile or log pile to hide in / under.


----------



## CarlaMk1 (May 24, 2010)

pollywog said:


> They are Smooths or Palmates, at this time of year they'll be looking for somewhere to hide away for the winter and don't need to be near water, try not to move them too far from where they were found but find them a nice rock pile or log pile to hide in / under.



Thanks for the advice iv put them at back of nextdoors garden by some trees n logs. Hope they'l b ok  

Just wondering are they endagered or is that a diferent kind ??


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

They are really cute


----------



## andyaa (Jan 16, 2010)

Hi Carla,

This takes me back to my youth, playing in the ponds at the corners of the fields. Newts were all to common then. We use to fill jamjars with them and keep them as pets for the day. I can't remember the last time I saw a slow worm shoot off after overturning a piece of corrugated tin.

Sadly, through over development and filling in the ditches which ran into these 'balancing ponds' dug by the Victorian farmers to drain the land plus, the intensive use of pesticides, the newts around here have all but dissapeared...along remarkably with the ponds.

I am not sure your 2 there are endangered but they sure are in decline along with most British amphibians. Garden ponds are their last bastion of hope unless they become fully protected. At the moment it is only from trade (sold or otherwise). Only the crested newt is fully protected.

Glad you found them a safe place to over winter.

:2thumb:

Andy


----------



## CarlaMk1 (May 24, 2010)

andyaa said:


> Hi Carla,
> 
> This takes me back to my youth, playing in the ponds at the corners of the fields. Newts were all to common then. We use to fill jamjars with them and keep them as pets for the day. I can't remember the last time I saw a slow worm shoot off after overturning a piece of corrugated tin.
> 
> ...


 
I used to keep them for a day too when i was young lol. at the time i wanted to keep them but my dad wouldn't let me  haha

We used to have loads in our garden, i remember picking up a paving slab once and i think i counted about 15 under there! I found another in my moms garden the other day and put it in the same place as these(although it might have been one of them)

It's sad to not see them as much anymore, but if i see/find them, their as good as fully protected, by me :2thumb:


----------

